# • swell.gr • Mercedes CLK Zaino Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

The last few days at Swell Detail Store we had the joy of working on a Mercedes CLK. 
The owner asked us for an enhancement detail and a bit of cleaning on the interior.




























A first taste of the car's condition upon arrival to the unit:



















The work started by cleaning the interior.

All the plastic surfaces were cleaned with apc and dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing.
The leather surfaces were cleaned with Zaino Z9 and nourished with Z10.









































































A 50/50 shot of the leather trim on the driver's door panel:



















All the leather surfaces were nourished using Ζ-10:










A bit more cleaning using Apc:



















After finishing with the interior it was time to tackle the exterior surfaces.
As always, the finished was first clayed and then measurements were taken using the PTG:














































The car's clear coat was suffering from the usual swirls, but the biggest problem was the severity and of the RDS.

To remove the majority of the defects we used Scholl S17 and a Hydro Cutting Pad on the rotary polisher, while it took some Scholl S2 on some parts with deeper scratches.
After that we used S17 and a Constant Pressure polishing pad on the DA, and for the refinement process Menzerna 106fa and a Hydro finishing pad were used on the DA.
In the following photos we can see some 50/50 shots during correction (no refinement yet):







































































































































































































And some before and after shots on the same panels (also prior to refining):

























































































































































































































The exhausts were polished using the Britemax Twins.

Before:





































And after:





































After making a thorough IPA wipedown on the entire car, 2 layers of Zaino Z2 were laid on the car, using Z6 in between the coats. Before delivering the car to the owner, we gave the car another Z6 wipedown.
The alloys were cleaned with apc, polished using Lusso Revitalizing Crème and sealed with the Angelwax billbery wheel wax.
The glass surfaces were cleaned using Angelwax Glass Cleaner, and the windshield was sealed with Nanolex Ultra.
The external trim parts were dressed and protected using Auto Finesse Revive.

And now some pictures of the finished article:






















































































































Thanks for reading this post!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Good job Mike!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

immaculate job!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for another enjoyable write up and car looks great . Just one thing I was wondering , when you have finished cleaning door shuts with apc how do you remove the residue left behind ?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you!
The door shuts were thoroughly rinsed with water using a spray bottle and wiped down with a soft mf. This was repeated until all residue was removed.
It took quite a bit of water though. Had to fill up the spray bottle 2 or 3 times.
There was no visible hazing from the apc afterwards


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work as always


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys , yours comment are very much appreciated.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there matey :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Now, that's Incredible !!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround! :thumb:
Said it before, and I'll say it again: You da man dude!!! 
The Merc is new again......


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing job, well done!:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Lovely job on Clk, :thumb:.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

that the way Merc's should be.

Excellent turn around Mike and superb finish


----------

